# [verkaufe] NVIDIA Quadro 6000 6GB - NEU !



## nvCrisp (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Allerseits 

Ich möchte hier auf diesem Weg meine absolut neue NVIDIA Quadro 6000 Grafikkarte mit 6GB GDDR5 zum verkauf anbieten. Ich habe sie auf einer Konferenz Gewonnen aber leider passt sie von der Größe und vom Stromverbrauch nicht in meinen PC. Davon abgesehen habe ich zum Zocken eh gerade keine Zeit sodass ich dieses Grafikmonster gar nicht auslasten könnte. Ich würde mich deshalb freuen, wenn sich jemand findet, der diese Karte zu schätzen weiß und Freude daran hat. Ich fände es einfach schade wenn eine so schöne Grafikkarte einfach ungenutzt herumliegt. *Die Grafikkarte ist ein absolutes High-End Modell und noch original vom Hersteller versiegelt! *. Die Technischen Daten findet man Problemlos im Internet aber zusammenfassend kann man sagen: Sie ist sehr schnell und hat sehr viel speicher 

Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei *990€* aber ich bin auch zu Verhandlungen bereit. Der *aktuelle* Neupreis  liegt übrigens bei ca. 4000€ ! Ich würde die Karte vollständig versichert und gut verpackt verschicken. Die Versandkosten Trage ich ! Um ein Risiko des Käufers auszuschließen biete ich die vom Forum vorgeschlagenen möglichkeiten an (Telefonischer Kontakt, Ebayname, Teilung der Zahlung in Vorzahlung/Nachzahlung... ) oder einige mich dann direkt mit dem Käufer auf einen weg.

Offene Frage beantworte ich natürlich gerne !
Also wer noch mehr Infos braucht oder Interesse hat, einfach übers Forum eine Nachricht an mich schicken.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder des guten Stücks...


----------



## Kreon (12. Oktober 2013)

nvCrisp schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen habe ich zum Zocken eh gerade keine Zeit sodass ich dieses Grafikmonster gar nicht auslasten könnte...


 
Davon abgesehen handelt es sich um ein 3 Jahre altes Modell zur Berechnung von 3D Programmen, was mit Gaming absolut nichts am Hut hat


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich fürchte, da bist Du hier an der völlig falschen Adresse. Die wenigsten Privatleute werden mit so einer Karte überhaupt was anfangen können - und Spieler schon gleich dreimal nicht. Ich würd's eher bei E-Bay versuchen, dort ist imho die Chance erheblich höher, dass ein Konstruktionsbüro/Animationsstudio/Rechenzentrum, das dafür Verwendung hat, einen Blick drauf wirft.


----------



## golani79 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ne Quadro wär schon nett für diverse Anwendungen, aber da ich auch Spieler bin, werkelt bei mir ne GTX in meiner Kiste.
Da ist die Performance im 3D Bereich recht gut und Spiele laufen auch ohne Probleme.


----------

